# What an "EGGSellent" poll!



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

How EGGSiting to have a poll all about eggs! h: :wink:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I dislike eating eggs cooked in any way. Yes, the smell repulses me.

Omelettes are okay, I could have voted for it in the poll, but even then I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

EGGSactly! I was so EGGSited that I chose them all!

But really my all time favorite is soft boiled with a runny or jammy yolk, with a little pepper or good hot sauce.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hard-boiled or scrambled. 

I know scrambled eggs are very fatty, but once awhile I allow myself to eggsterminate some unborn chickens.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Scrambled, sunny fried up, or omelet. Haven't tried the others, but they sound tasty.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

delicious with oatmeal!
i suppose they look kind of gross, but the taste isn't even that strong. it's sooo good. on the outside (the "white"), there are delicate flowery patterns too.


there's also this, although i've never enjoyed it as much with my oatmeal as the other one.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I like my eggs chocolate


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

MMM EGGS. I love them most over hard, deviled, sliced and with salt & pepper in a chef salad, or scrambled in rice or noodles.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I like my eggs illegally hunted. Poaching is not a problem with me. Also fried with runny yolk. 

There used to be some mallard ducks in my parents' neighborhood. They laid eggs under cars and in flowerbeds, and I ate them.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Damn I missed an opportunity not to add Easter Egg! Ah well. Hope you have a good day everyone!


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Hard boiled or scrambled are the ONLY acceptable ways to enjoy eggs.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I like them best fried, yolks not broken and cooked semi-hard.


----------

